# prilosec while breastfeeding?



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

I have had GERD for a few years now. Before being preg I was on nexium. they took me off while preg and I took Zantac off and on but mostly was just absolutely miserable during the pregnancy with GERD. Since baby was born I havent taken anything. GERD is rearing its ugly head big time now and they want me on prilosec. Two of my drs, the babys ped doc and the pharmacist all reassured me it was safe.
Has anyone else taken this while breastfeeding?

edited to add: my baby is 11 weeks old


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I checked it out on Lactmed (address below) and it's just fine. Not much gets into the milk.
We give it to some preemies with GERD in my NICU, so it's really safe.

http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/sis/htmlgen?LACT


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

It's fine. I've had 2 GERD babies now that have both been on prevacid, prilosec was one med we tried w/ Evan.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Agreeing with PP. My dd has been on Prilosec or Prevacid from about 4 mos old.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

thank you so much for the replies! It really puts my mind at ease.


----------



## mirpnmama (Sep 27, 2004)

and i just want to throw a big thank you in there too!! my dr. just put me on this yesterday and i did not have time to get to the computer - so dh looked everywhere to find out the safety and could not find anything - all i did was search on here and oila!


----------

